# 1994 Nissan Altima GXE for sale



## CaffeineTripp (Oct 7, 2006)

Pictures of the 1994 Nissan Altima GXE
CaffeineTripp - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
<p>I'm selling my car. A 1994 Nissan Altima GXE. Here's what's right with the car...
New Alternator,
New Starter (still in box),
Year old Kumho Tires,
Resurfaced rear drum brakes,
New front rotors,
New Passenger CV Joint,
New Battery.
</p><P>
For what's wrong with the car...
</p><p>
Starter needs to be installed,
Needs gastank.
</P><P>
Other replacements that should be done in time...
Driver's side CV Joint.
</p><p>
The car has 171,000 miles on it though it runs perfectly, not even kidding. The transmission is perfect the clutch is a little troublesome, but it works better than most vehicles with 171,000 miles. It has some dents, and some rust, but not much. You can see from the pictures.
</p><p>
This really is a good car. It's treated me very well. Just the accident of me bottoming out (the suspension is just fine) while trying to fix the starter. I can't afford to fix the gas tank. So here's the situation, I'm selling it for $700...That's $300 less than KBB due to the gas tank problem. Or, you can buy it for $1,600 fully loaded with the speaker system which includes...
</p><p>
Sony CD flip-face deck at 54x4 watts,
Sony Mono 800 watt amplifier,
Two Rockford Fosgate 5x7 Stage 2 Powered speakers,
Two Rockford Fosgate 10" Stage 2 subwoofers,
Q-Logic 210 sub box.
</P><p>
I really need this car to get sold. I need transportation and I can't afford to buy a new vehicle right now. Please, find someone you know that can buy this. I would be ever so greatful. My contact information is thus...
</P><p>
[email protected]
AIM: MissingYou3305
Cell Phone #: 763.464.9788</P>


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

repost this in the for sale forums,


----------



## CaffeineTripp (Oct 7, 2006)

Sorry about that...Done and posted.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll buy it for 100$.


----------

